# Ocean 1 Black with ceramic bezel



## zerrax

Today I got my first Steinhart the Ocean 1 Black with the ceramic bezel!


----------



## pierre7891

Congrats, looking good! Would love to see some wristshots


----------



## zerrax

pierre7891 said:


> Congrats, looking good! Would love to see some wristshots


 Here they are: I have very small wrists 16 cm (outline) (6.24 inches) The watch is al little bit on the big side for me, unfortunately the case of the steinhart is rather straight and therefore the watch wears a little bit bigger. But I like the watch, for the price it's a must buy!


----------



## zerrax

To adjust the watch to my wrists I had to remove 5 segments of the band. and it still a little loose


----------



## Riker

The new ceramic really does bring out the best in the Oceans...

Enjoy it zerrax....


----------



## jblaze

Am I missing something, or is this a fake sub?


----------



## mrburns

how many more links can you still take off?


----------



## Talebi

That looks amazing, I wonder if the O1VR come with a ceramic bezel.


----------



## STEVIE

jblaze said:


> Am I missing something, or is this a fake sub?


No mate, the model he has just bought might be considered as a Rolex Submariner 'homage' IMO, but certainly NOT a fake!

Zerrax that is great photography. Does the bracelet have SEL links and screws?

Wear it in good health.


----------



## mah

How do you order one for a watch you currently own?? Ocean-1 GMT????


----------



## Knoc

The ceramic adds a solid touch to that watch


----------



## zerrax

STEVIE said:


> No mate, the model he has just bought might be considered as a Rolex Submariner 'homage' IMO, but certainly NOT a fake!
> 
> Zerrax that is great photography. Does the bracelet have SEL links and screws?
> 
> Wear it in good health.


Thank you, for your compliment! (the Camera I used was a Canon EOS5D mark II with the Canon EF 100mm F2.8 L IS USM Macro ;-)
I don't know what SEL links are. the links feel very solid, and the links can easily connected/disconnected by a little screw.
After removing 5 links, I still have two more links to go, but the size is just right now. a little loose so the watch doesn't feel too tight.

I'm very happy with it!

I would like to have a Ocean 44 in titanium with a chronometer 7750 movement with a see through case back, do you think I could ask Gunther for it?


----------



## Seiko71

Sorry for the lame question as am new to the site. 

Can you get the ceramic bezel for say the GMT Ocean- Blk-Red ?

Thanks, Murray


----------



## peakay

Seiko71 said:


> Sorry for the lame question as am new to the site.
> 
> Can you get the ceramic bezel for say the GMT Ocean- Blk-Red ?
> 
> Thanks, Murray


Welcome to WUS Murray.

I'm fairly certain that the black ceramic insert is the only one available for the Ocean 1's and the last I heard, there were no plans for any others.

Things can change though, so you could email them to ask.


----------



## rennaps

nice watch mate, good luck!


----------



## Ed.YANG

jblaze said:


> Am I missing something, or is this a fake sub?


Here we go again... sigh...


----------



## Uwe W.

Ed.YANG said:


> Here we go again... sigh...


Why? Just ignore the comment like most already have in this thread (to their credit).


----------



## freedevil

What is the difference really? Maybe I am not seeing it in the pictures.


----------



## RogerP

That's a sharp-looking watch. Do all the Ocean 1s now come with ceramic bezels, or is this a special model?

Roger


----------



## jtstav

RogerP said:


> That's a sharp-looking watch. Do all the Ocean 1s now come with ceramic bezels, or is this a special model?
> 
> Roger


It's an optional upgrade (For a small price) that is available for the Ocean 1 Black, and a sharp one at that.


----------



## Homme

Great looking watch!! 
If only the numbers on the bezel were engraved and not printed...


----------



## Leonine

Homme said:


> Great looking watch!!
> If only the numbers on the bezel were engraved and not printed...


I think that might be the only thing hanging me up on these CBs. The shine is great and even the difference in color, but I don't like how the numbers disappear in any glare. I'm having a hard time deciding on these.


----------



## jtstav

Leonine said:


> I think that might be the only thing hanging me up on these CBs. The shine is great and even the difference in color, but I don't like how the numbers disappear in any glare. I'm having a hard time deciding on these.


Same here. It looks more like a sapphire bezel like that on the Ocean 44 than a ceramic one. To me it would be perfect if the numbers and markings were engraved and filled with white paint or lume. Thats what I think of when I imagine a ceramic bezel. Still looks good though, just not how I pictured it.


----------



## shanty

that watch looks great, and i'm sooooooo tempted to order one now :think::think::think:
enjoy wearing the watch it looks great.


----------



## Amaizinblue7

Does anyone know the additional cost for the ceramic bezel? Once the Ocean One is back in stock, I think I'll make this purchase. Great looking watch!


----------



## a tired smile

Can the ceramic bezel be ordered for the OVM? I read in another thread that the bezels were only made for 44 mm sized watches, but I've seen a photo of an OVM with the ceramic bezel, so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## jtstav

a tired smile said:


> Can the ceramic bezel be ordered for the OVM? I read in another thread that the bezels were only made for 44 mm sized watches, but I've seen a photo of an OVM with the ceramic bezel, so I'm a bit confused.


I'm surer it would fit fine. The Ocean 1's all have the same case and bezel. As long as its not the Ocean 44 or Ocean 2 I don't see why it wouldn't fit. It's just a drop in ceramic bezel designed for a 42mm diver. Now whether Steinhart will sell it separately on its own is another question :think:


----------



## Yttrium

a tired smile said:


> Can the ceramic bezel be ordered for the OVM? I read in another thread that the bezels were only made for 44 mm sized watches, but I've seen a photo of an OVM with the ceramic bezel, so I'm a bit confused.


Yes. It can be ordered separately. Email Steinhart about this and they will send you a quotation separately as this item is not available on their website. I think it cost about 25 Euro. I ordered mine this way.


----------



## experimentjon

Fantastic upgrade to the Ocean 1. Love the way it looks. Really adds an extra degree of subtle bling to the watch.


----------



## -omega-

zerrax said:


> Today I got my first Steinhart the Ocean 1 Black with the ceramic bezel!


Congrats, a nice watch!
I would like an "Ocean 1 green" 
OCEAN 1 GREEN - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches



jtstav said:


> It's an optional upgrade (For a small price) that is available for the Ocean 1 Black, and a sharp one at that.


Please instruction for me as following :=> Bezel: green. 
- It means all bezel the "Ocean 1" now makes from aluminum?
- Ceramic bezel or Sapphire bezel is the advance option selection?
- Can buy a single detail "Ceramic bezel" or "Sapphire bezel" to replace old bezel (scratch after 3-5 years)? Price of ceramic bezel single detail?
- Sold out for Ocean 1 black=350 Euro and Your order for Ocean 1 black with the ceramic bezel =? Euro
- And how many days you have Ocean 1 black from order date? Were are you from?
Thanks and looking forward from your reply!


----------



## Nolander

That looks great. Somehow I missed all this about ceramic bezels being available. That is an excellent upgrade option. I love all the ceramic and sapphire bezels lately. I wonder how it would look on an OVR? Maybe too modern, who knows. 
Great watch, congrats on your purchase I really like the look of it.


----------



## squamish5

Leonine said:


> I think that might be the only thing hanging me up on these CBs. The shine is great and even the difference in color, but I don't like how the numbers disappear in any glare. I'm having a hard time deciding on these.


honestly...........who ever looks at the numbers on the bezel insert?? You prolly aren't diving with the watch anyhow!!


----------



## Leonine

I look at the numbers a lot. I don't dive, but the bezel on a watch really sets the tone to a watch. Seeing the numbers can make it look more like a tool watch or just overall feel. Think about how different the Breitling superocean bezel would be with numbers.

I would tell you to look at the rolex CB. The look is dramatic.


----------



## stryker58

Love the look of the ceramic. Unfortunately I have the same size wrist and those watches are a tad too big especially in the lug to lug size. I wish Steinhart would make something under 49mm. I've been watching their site and product releases for over a year.


----------



## zerrax

Here are some more photos

I got a question about the alignment of the numbers on the bezel
I think they are pretty good and in the middle, it's very difficult to make a good photograph of a watch
sometimes the glare of the sapphire crystal makes things look diffrent then they really are.

I wear the watch in the shower and when I swim, I can guarentee that the watch is 100% waterproof
when the crown is is the closed position (there is a small space between the crown and case, but you can't turn the crown anymore
it's closed and the watch is 100% waterproof is this position.

the other photo is when the crown is in the open position, you should never wear the watch is this position!
and no go swimming with it in this position  I think this should be obvious.


----------



## dub123

Thanks for the macro shots. It helps clears all doubts.


----------



## mleok

I was always under the impression that the main advantage of a ceramic bezel is that it is more scratch resistant. Given that the numbers are painted on (?), does that still hold true?


----------



## Richdog

mleok said:


> I was always under the impression that the main advantage of a ceramic bezel is that it is more scratch resistant. Given that the numbers are painted on (?), does that still hold true?


For me that's pretty much a dealbreaker.  Are the ceramic bezels really that much more more scratch-proof than the Alu?


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

mleok said:


> I was always under the impression that the main advantage of a ceramic bezel is that it is more scratch resistant. Given that the numbers are painted on (?), does that still hold true?


The numbers are painted under the sapphire on the O2, rather than on top. As far as I can tell the same is true for the O1.


----------



## stryker58

if it only had C3 lume it would be a perfect watch...


----------



## zerrax

stryker58 said:


> if it only had C3 lume it would be a perfect watch...


I would like to see it in Grade 5 Titanium, Chronometer Certified, and a see through back to admire the movement ;-)

But I'm very happy with it right now, the ceramic is realy tough, I accidently hit the concrete wall and there are no scratches on the bezel! it's really hard.


----------



## Jon Butcher

Agreed on your suggested upgrades, I find myself falling for the Steinhart line in a big way. I got my Ocean 1 Red a few months ago and have been wearing it daily, can't get over how well made the Ocean series is.
Congratulations on yours.



zerrax said:


> I would like to see it in Grade 5 Titanium, Chronometer Certified, and a see through back to admire the movement ;-)
> 
> .


----------



## wirelessness

-omega- said:


> Congrats, a nice watch!
> I would like an "Ocean 1 green"
> OCEAN 1 GREEN - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches
> 
> Please instruction for me as following :=> Bezel: green.
> - It means all bezel the "Ocean 1" now makes from aluminum?
> - Ceramic bezel or Sapphire bezel is the advance option selection?
> - *Can buy a single detail "Ceramic bezel" or "Sapphire bezel"* to replace old bezel (scratch after 3-5 years)? Price of ceramic bezel single detail?
> - Sold out for Ocean 1 black=350 Euro and Your order for Ocean 1 black with the ceramic bezel =? Euro
> - And how many days you have Ocean 1 black from order date? Were are you from?
> Thanks and looking forward from your reply!


I'm confused by this post..is a 'Sapphire Bezel' also an available option?


----------



## gtc

Nice pick there. Mine is just ss ocean black 1. If i may add, its a very accurate watch.


----------



## zerrax

gtc said:


> Nice pick there. Mine is just ss ocean black 1. If i may add, its a very accurate watch.


I was also surprised by the accuracy of this mechanical watch, compaired to my other watch Casio G-shock 
http://nfluxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/1299273670_gw-3000m-4aer_w350_h375.jpeg
who receives radio synchronisation signals from 6 atomic clocks around the world, the accuracy is remarkable! after serveral days there is only a few seconds difference, I think my life rhythme is just right ;-)


----------



## google

How did you change the bezel insert of your Ocean 1?


----------



## Uwe W.

google said:


> How did you change the bezel insert of your Ocean 1?


The subject has been covered - in detail - many, many times in this sub-forum. So ironically I'll ask google to Google it. Or use the "Search Forum" feature that WUS provides.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Using the forum search function, the results you get, corresponds to the first initial word you keyed. Not a direct hit to the subject or content which 2 words you keyed in a single time. 
Using Uwe's pictured example, when you keyed in "import USA", WUS search function will pick up results with "import" first, then the mention of "USA" in the contents or title. Hence, the end result will be very tedious to read through to get the correct info.
As Uwe had mentioned, ironically, if you use Google, key in "watchuseek import USA", you could get direct hits!


----------



## Uwe W.

Ed.YANG said:


> Hence, the end result will be very tedious to read through to get the correct info. As Uwe had mentioned, ironically, if you use Google, key in "watchuseek import USA", you could get direct hits!


Garbage in - garbage out, or so the expression goes. Using the right keywords is important to any successful search and I've never had issues getting pertinent results using the "Search Forum" tool, which shouldn't be confused with the website-wide search tool that is located in the top-right corner of each page. However, the point of my previous post was a simple one: It's good forum etiquette to do a search before posting a commonly asked question.

Oh, and the _correct_ parameter for performing a search of Watchuseek by using Google is to use the prefix "site:".

For example: Typing "B-Uhr site:watchuseek.com" in a Google search window will restrict results to references of "B-Uhr" on Watchuseek only.


----------



## DJohn

I am a new member in WUS stung by the time bug.
I do realize that this is an old thread however I felt it might be useful to post this information here.

For the benefit of all those Rolex Submariner fans out there....I echo your feelings completely as I am going through the same phase....
Very little Budget.. and want to own a Submariner....after extensive research.. I ddi come across a lot of Fakes, Replicas & homeages.

Out of the entire lot..in my personal opinion (only) Steinhart Ocean One 42mm Ceramic Bezel/ Aluminium Bezel is the best solution.

Steinhart is definitely not a replica or a chinese made watch. OCEAN 1 BLACK - Taucheruhren - Steinhart Watches

Attaching a picture to refer the striking similarity between Ocean One and Submariner.








Thanks


----------



## MrDagon007

DJohn said:


> IOut of the entire lot..in my personal opinion (only) Steinhart Ocean One 42mm Ceramic Bezel/ Aluminium Bezel is the best solution.


Yes the Steinhart is unlikely to disappoint you.
You may also want to check out the Squale Atmos 20 series which is close in size to the famous original (Steinhart is bigger), and it comes in highly original colour combinations, like the "root beer model" or the blue ray (I have this last one). Price/quality ratio is similar to Steinhart, but smaller and with different colour schemes (which make it far less an homage).


----------



## Reaper85

jblaze said:


> Am I missing something, or is this a fake sub?


Case is completely different.
And judging by pictures in first post, I don't like the shape of the case, it is too flat for a 6.5" wrist.
I prefer 40mm Davosa Ternos, Squale 20 Atmos 1545, Raven Vintage or Marcello C Nettuno 3. And even these don't have a case like Rolex, apart from Parnis, I don't think there exists one.


----------



## RejZoR

I am also waiting for Ocean One Black with ceramic bezel. It will cost around 400 EUR inc. shipping. I hope they will get them soon.


----------



## Jean-Pierre Nadeau

jblaze said:


> Am I missing something, or is this a fake sub?


... and are you missing something or is the sub a fake Blancpain? ;-)


----------



## vadimvt

I really love that watch, but i'm still not sure if i should buy it. 
I have a 15cm wrist, so its even smaller than yours.. (i'm 18 years old, but i'm not sure if those wrists will get bigger )
Its the only reason why i'm not buying the Steinhart.. 
Is it really so big on your wrist?


----------



## mleok

vadimvt said:


> I really love that watch, but i'm still not sure if i should buy it.
> I have a 15cm wrist, so its even smaller than yours.. (i'm 18 years old, but i'm not sure if those wrists will get bigger )
> Its the only reason why i'm not buying the Steinhart..
> Is it really so big on your wrist?


I would avoid the Steinhart with a 15cm wrist. The watch will almost surely overhang your wrist. A more helpful measurement is how wide your wrist is, as opposed to its diameter. The Steinhart is 50mm lug to lug, and if that exceeds the width of your wrist, then it'll look rather oversized.


----------



## vadimvt

mleok said:


> I would avoid the Steinhart with a 15cm wrist. The watch will almost surely overhang your wrist. A more helpful measurement is how wide your wrist is, as opposed to its diameter. The Steinhart is 50mm lug to lug, and if that exceeds the width of your wrist, then it'll look rather oversized.


Thats just too bad.. 
I tried a rolex submariner (40mm) and it fitted perfectly, so the Steinhart will be too big.


----------



## Michael St John

Just sent PayPal transfer for mine 
Now the wait...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael St John

And now there's a tracking number...
Maybe two business days more and it will be here.

For those wondering, this whole process took its "Steinhart time".
And the fact that some of the emails were replied in German did not make anything go any faster...I didn't get a single word cause I can't speak German. I thought of answering in Portuguese just for fun, but then I would get the watch mid summer or something.

I hope it lives to expectations. I'm really anxious to see how it looks on wrist.

Someone care to share a few wrist shots?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

Michael St John said:


> And the fact that some of the emails were replied in German did not make anything go any faster...I didn't get a single word cause I can't speak German. I thought of answering in Portuguese just for fun, but then I would get the watch mid summer or something.


Well, it is a German company after all. I find the fact that they communicate as well as they do in English impressive. For situations like the one you're complaining about you could always use Google Translate to read an email in your own language.


----------



## Michael St John

Of course I could. I'm not complaining just stating. Because all my first emails were answered in English. Just saying that if they did at first they should continue in English...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael St John

Arrived last Wednesday. 
It really looks awesome with the ceramic inlay. 

The thing is I bought it as a gift for my dad, not knowing if he would like it or not. And if not, I would definitely wear it. Turns out he loves it! Gmt function and all. 

Now I have one less toy but I'm really glad that he is happy with it. 

Maybe I'll get another one... It really looks great. It's comfortable. Not tall. Wears low under shirts. 
I just wished for a better bracelet. It's good but for the price it could be better... Easily adjustable though.


----------



## Stunner

Hi Guys, 

A new owner here of OB 1 Black Ceramic.

After almost 3 weeks of wearing it, I'm pondering to purchase an aluminum bezel in exchange of my ceramic one. 

The reason is that the glare of ceramic is too shiny and hiding the numbers in bezel. This is just my own observation.

My intention is to change this to aluminum so I can clearly see numbers which is a highlight of my Steiny.

What do you think guys?


----------



## Giorgio Versace

It's 1 month i want to purchase an O1 black. And i'm still hesitating between the alu and ceramic bezel, i really can't decide. I'll certainly end up buying the O1B with alu bezel, and the ceramic bezel separately in the same order, so i'll be able to switch it if it happens that i prefer the ceramic one.
Do you need the numbers? (dunno if you are scuba diving for exemple) If you need them or just like to see them, the alu bezel is just 15 euros, it worth buying it.


----------



## Onewatchhh

Stunner said:


> ... purchase an aluminum bezel in exchange of my ceramic one.
> 
> The reason is that the glare of ceramic is too shiny and hiding the numbers in bezel. This is just my own observation...
> 
> .


I completely agree. My O1VR bezel (alu) is brilliant. My O1B (ceram) is not so good, and ditto my O1GMT (ceram).

I've ordered the pepsi alu bezel for the GMT and have actually just now emailed Steinhart for advice on changing it - the ceramic GMT bezel has no lume pip and is very tricky to get any purchase on!!


----------



## Stunner

Giorgio Versace said:


> It's 1 month i want to purchase an O1 black. And i'm still hesitating between the alu and ceramic bezel, i really can't decide. I'll certainly end up buying the O1B with alu bezel, and the ceramic bezel separately in the same order, so i'll be able to switch it if it happens that i prefer the ceramic one.
> Do you need the numbers? (dunno if you are scuba diving for exemple) If you need them or just like to see them, the alu bezel is just 15 euros, it worth buying it.


Hi bro Giorgio...

Not really a diver here.  but for me, the numbers in the bezel add on in the aesthetic of my steiny, which the ceramic deprives me off.

When I told it to my wife, she immediately raise her eyebrow...haha.

Seriously, I can order the aluminum, but to change the bezel, I think I need the expertise of someone who got the tools (watch repairs).

I have asked the distributors here in Singapore, the service alone is twice the price of the bezel itself....hehe.


----------



## Giorgio Versace

It's really easy to do it yourself, without damaging the watch at all.
With a small knife like victorinox, etc etc. And if i remember correctly the Steinart extra Bezel inserts are already pre glued! Extremely easy to place.
You got some tutorials on youtube.
This doesn't surprise me about your wife, this numbers reading is something only watchaholics can understand hahaha. Imagine your reaction if she tells you some weird details about her shiny earrings


----------



## the.hatter

I think it's great that Steinhart offers the choice. I don't dive, but I do use the bezels on my watches that have them. Anything from timing a dog walk, an errand run around town, or just how long the burgers have been on the grill.

I chose the ceramic bezel because of it's durability and for something different and more upscale. I already own an OVM from Steinhart with the aluminum bezel that has accumulated a few minor dings, etc. over a few years so I know what that bezel looks like with some wear. It doesn't look bad and is appropriate on the OVM, but that influenced my choice to spring for the ceramic one on the O1B.


----------



## visanic

Gorgeous! Mine is coming next week!!!


----------



## Ticonderoga

mleok said:


> I would avoid the Steinhart with a 15cm wrist. The watch will almost surely overhang your wrist. A more helpful measurement is how wide your wrist is, as opposed to its diameter. The Steinhart is 50mm lug to lug, and if that exceeds the width of your wrist, then it'll look rather oversized.


Oversized is the new thin.

I've got small wrists and I have one watch that is over 50mm left to right not including the crown! Yes, it is oversized but it still looks cool. My Wife's favorite watch - I guess she is in to the latest watch fashion


----------



## watchmaker4

This is an awesome watch!!!


----------

